# Nikon D80 and autofocus with IR Remote



## mcsmccomb (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a Nikon D80 and that nifty Nikon IR remote. I am trying to get the camera to autofocus while using the remote with self-timer, but I just can't seem to get it to work. Anyone lending advice would be greatly appreciated. I am using the Nikon 18-200vr lens and both camera and lens are set to use autofocus.

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Jason


----------



## Kipper (Jan 24, 2008)

mcsmccomb said:


> I have a Nikon D80 and that nifty Nikon IR remote. I am trying to get the camera to autofocus while using the remote with self-timer, but I just can't seem to get it to work. Anyone lending advice would be greatly appreciated. I am using the Nikon 18-200vr lens and both camera and lens are set to use autofocus.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> Jason


 
I tend to focus and compose first before hitting the button. I don't recall the D80 focusing before or after hitting the remote button.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 24, 2008)

is AF enabled on the lens or body? If it is, it will focus. It might not lock on anything, but it will at least attempt.


----------



## mylegacy412 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> is AF enabled on the lens or body? If it is, it will focus. It might not lock on anything, but it will at least attempt.


+1


----------

